# Air Filter Maintenance Will Keep Your Home’s Air Clean



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Your forced air furnace is one of the hardest working components in your HVAC system. It maintains the quality and health of the air your family breathes, keeping it clean and in good working condition is an important priority. Regular cleaning of your forced air furnace and ductwork will help to prevent the build up

http://www.goodhomepost.com/indoor-air/clean-forced-air-filter


----------



## IshaIyer (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, very well said, air filter maintenance on a daily basis, avoiding allergies & illness due to the circulation of bad air in your home.:thumbsup:


----------



## acseeker (Jan 27, 2016)

Agreed! Air conditioning system and units should be servied and cleaned regularlly to enure your family and love ones breath clean and fresh air.


----------



## stevengin (Mar 2, 2016)

Couldn't have said it better myself. Great article!


----------



## ACSS (Nov 14, 2016)

Certainly! routine maintenance of the air-conditioning systems will prevent or eliminate the "sick building" syndrome.


----------



## jedy22k (Dec 19, 2016)

It is important to have regular maintenance of your air-conditioner system to eliminate all these dirt and dust


----------

